# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > گفتگو: درخواستی از مسئولین

## java.source.ir

باعرض سلام
از مسئولین محترم این سایت تقاضا دارم بخش مربوط به GWT را به قسمت برنامه نویسی جاوا انتقال دهند.


با تشکر

----------


## saeed_Z_F

بنده نیز با این موضوع موافقم.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

من هم تعجب کردم که چرا GWT در قسمت جاوا اسکریپت قرار دادن ؟

----------


## sina_oonline

منم موافقم البته  من خوندم نسخه پایتون gwt از نسخه جاوا ی اون کامل تره

----------


## pooyafarehsan

به نظر من هم این کار، کار درست تری است.

----------


## mortezaadi

یعنی الان GWT  تو بخش جاوا نیست ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

